# Puberty?



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Just curious, but when do boys start to lift their leg to "do their business?" Tucker is still doin his superman stance when goin potty, and I was just wondering at what age they typically move on to the next stage. 

Once he does start lifting his leg, does this mean he will be more...how do I put this...inclined to make love to the stuffed duckies and pillows? Just kind of lookin for a heads of up of what to expect. This is my first male dog!

We are planning on getting him neutered, but not until we are sure he is fully "developed." I dont want anything to go wrong, I have heard some scary stories! What age is a good age to do the procedure, and what procedure do you guys recommend? I have heard of a less invasive procedure, where the stitches are on the inside. Is this something that is common? I dont mind either way, but having recommendations and words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think there is any set age to start lifting the leg. My boys started about 1 year but still do the girl stance on occasion. I've know male dog that have used the squat their whole lives. 

Humping is one that can start as a young puppy and continue through maturity even with neutering. My five year old male Oakly still humps my 3 year old Caue. Both are neutered and I think Oakly is using it more to initiated play than anything sexual. I correct him when I catch it but don't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My 18 month old boy, Baxter, still pees like a girl and only occasionally lifts his leg. The humping thing is not a given for boy dogs. My female, Baylee, is more inclined to hump something than Baxter. He is just a silly adolescent with a joyful spirit. 
My other male dog is 9 years old and he never lifts his leg. That may be do more to the fact that he had hip surgeries than anything else and he has never tried to hump anything.
So many stories about "typical" male dogs are so untrue. Every dog has their own personality and traits. That is what makes it a fun adventure, watching them grow and learn about being a "dog".


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

my last golden Marvin never did, he was 12 when he passed last month.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

My breeder says to do it later, so the dog an fill out, but my trainer says as soon as possible, like 8 weeks. We were talking about it yesterday at puppy class when a 4 month chow was showing sexual aggression.
My dog's 3 months and he's been humping legs since like 10 weeks, not obsesively, but he does it when he's playful. He's even humped his duckie toy and his blanket! My trainer says he shows some "gropey" behaviour, when he plays, he sort of hugs the air.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Jack the only one not neutered yet, he will be by the end of this year, he is 5 years old and is driving me crazy trying to mound my stayed females Chloe and Sadie..sorry Jack!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Some males will never lift their leg to pee. It varies from dog to dog. Tucker started lifting his leg when he was around 7 months old and only very rarely squats. Tyson is about to turn 11 months old and he's still squatting and has never done the tripod stance to pee. Only time will tell if he ever will. Both of our boys are intact, although that will be changing for Tucker very soon since he's now 26 months old.

For neutering, I would never have it done before 18-24 months old. There are many health benefits to waiting until the dog is fully mature. Most vets recommend doing it around 6 months, only because they want to try to prevent any accidental or irresponsible breedings, but that's way too early and is not in the dog's best interest to have it done at that age. I much prefer to wait.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

My boy began lifting his leg at 5 1/2 months. - not all the time though! For serious peeing he still squats!.....he's been humping since we got him home at 8 weeks! It's just excitement!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaxson started lifting his leg at four months (started early) and hasnt really looked back... He has great body position when doing so now, to the point people comment on how flexible he is with the leg. When he gets tired of being on one leg he will change legs mid pee, sometimes without stopping (yea not to great for peeing on him self) I believe jaxson learned this from a dog across the road, and he has taught a few dogs himself now after hanging out with them for a bit.

As for humping, jaxson is not bad with dogs at all, but we cant leave blankets or beds down durring play hours, its more of a play thing for him i think, he gets bored and knows he gets a reaction when he does it.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*ten months*

Piper was almost exactly ten months old when he started leg lifting.

It shocked me a little the first time.

Now it's one of those funny memories. Piper looked surprised himself and then very proud.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

I am surprised that so many of your boys never lifted their leg! I love learning something new everyday. Now I won't be so worried about Tuck not lifting his...

I definitely agree that we should wait till he is closer to two years before fixing him. I know a woman who's dog was neutered at 6 weeks and I was just in comeplete shock. I was just plain disgusted, and it was the dogs breeder that chose to. The current owners didn't find out until they went to pick the puppy up at 8 weeks. 

But anywho, thank you all for your insight and recommendations. Tucker isn't a humper--yet. When he was about 3 months he woukd try to hump our legs but would stop when we asked him to.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

Buck is 5 months now and he has never humped a leg yet...maybe he's waiting for that special one LOL. He also still squats when he pees


----------

